# Eco Complete help



## Nilla_Wafers (Jul 21, 2007)

I bought a bag of Eco complete and i put everything in there water and all.

But my really question is everytime i stur it around a the water gets a dark grey. I need help to try to get ride of it.

Second question is. When i was seting up the 20 gal i was anxious to get it done and like a dummy i was i forgot to put the amquel in and when i go to open the lid I get this really strong chlorine smell will that go away or no.


Thanks Kevin


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Chlorine in the water will go away eventually, faster if the water is circulating well in the tank. But, chloramine sticks around much longer. You can still add the Amquel and be sure.


----------



## Nilla_Wafers (Jul 21, 2007)

i added three eye dropers full. and its been almsot 12 hours and its still smelling strong.

What about the cloudy water thing though


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

What kind of a filter are you using?


----------

